# Cam Lube - problem after refit



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi

Took cam out and regreased following chemical backflush.

Got cam back in but having problems - pressure not going up to 9 bar.....sitting at 2 bar.

Is it possible that the cam is in the wrong position as at the mid point, the pressure goes up...

Videos:






Any help appreciated.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/search:site/q/e61%20lubrication

Also more informative if you pull the shot with no portafilter basket in the group.....and then 1 with a blind filter.


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/search:site/q/e61%20lubrication
> 
> Also more informative if you pull the shot with no portafilter basket in the group.....and then 1 with a blind filter.


Hi Dave

Thanks for replying - I used that guide and found it very useful. I got the cam back in but it almost seems like its operating the wrong way....

So, can I confirm, I do a shot without the portafilter in the group and advise of what happens, then I do a shot with a blank / backflush in the PF and advise what happens? Video them too? Many thanks

Paul


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

No PF in group - sits a 2 bar


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

backflush disc in pf - jumps to 9 bar...


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Feeling like a proper Charlie.......






Seems the beans in the tin were poor quality and totally pants. Some Rave Italian Job and looks like she should again.....Sorry folks - Idiot Of The Day Award??


----------

